# Which grinder to ultimately pair with a europiccola



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

I am going back to basics, back to the LaPavoni Europiccola. 90% of the time I make coffee for myself. It varies what I drink so the steam arm is needed. I can't afford to go big again so this seems to be the right machine for me.

However as I only make a handful of drinks should I also look at a manual Espresso grinder too? How long do they take when grinding beans for a double? I think a nice hand grinder would be good as it would also complement the Europiccolas simplicity.

I would like advice and pointers. I have a month or two to think on it so within reason price (hopefully) won't be to much of a limiting factor. What is out there these days. What would you recommend?

Thanks


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

What kinda dosh are you thinking about spending?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

In order of cost...

Hario

Rhino

Knock

Lido


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

I am not sure what a manual espresso grinder would cost. also wanting an electric filter grinder I hope to spend under £300.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Love my hausgrind, smashes through the beans in no time, unlike the rhino which seems to take infinity to grind beans.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

£300 would be better spent on second hand electric?


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Yeah I think so, however if a manual Espresso grinder exists which delivers good results I think it would be nice.

When I say good results I want the best grind possible for the money, be it electric or manual I thought maybe it would be better value for money going manual. I am ignorant on the topic of manual grinders though.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

I couldn't remember the name but was thinking about this

http://coffeehit.co.uk/pharos-manual-coffee-grinder?gclid=CMio2ZHMl8oCFQueGwod6XUITQ#fo_c=1166&fo_k=5f82d1b79faabdf2c48f8dd4585ba1f1&fo_s=gplauk


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Hg1, not for £300 though.

I really would just pick up an electric, not sure what the lido 3 is like for espresso?


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

@CoffeeJohnny I regularly use a Lido E (£150) paired with a Europiccola and it works brilliantly ... its just taken me 35s to grind 13g, I could have done it quicker. I cant compare the taste to the 75mm electric grinder as I have never put them back to back in a taste test, the Lido is used for guest beans and traveling

its near as dammit zero retention with the odd grind stubbornly refusing to give up the static.

paired together I often remark that the espresso I am drinking is one of the nicer ones I have made.

If it was my only grinder though ..... well, I think I would like a more attractive grinder, something in keeping with that 60's look of the europiccola, the Lido is quite modern looking for a manual. But now I am being super picky

TLR - the Lido is a tested and liked grinder to be paired with the europiccola


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

CoffeeJohnny said:


> I couldn't remember the name but was thinking about this
> 
> http://coffeehit.co.uk/pharos-manual-coffee-grinder?gclid=CMio2ZHMl8oCFQueGwod6XUITQ#fo_c=1166&fo_k=5f82d1b79faabdf2c48f8dd4585ba1f1&fo_s=gplauk


Marmite grinder from what i have read...


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

They don't make them anymore do they?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Didn't realise marmite needed grinding - I just spread it on ?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Love/Hate...


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

I look at some of these hand grinders and think...... attach battery drill.

Electric grinders: from a style point of view the Elektra make seems to fit. Currently the MSC but earlier models like MXPC fit the style if not the size


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

grumpydaddy said:


> I look at some of these hand grinders and think...... attach battery drill.


 ? Same here! In theory I love the purist/puritan idea of manual lever and hand grinder. Wax on wax off Mr Miyagi. I'm just too lazy when it comes to making my fave beverage.


----------



## alexferdi (Aug 4, 2015)

Stretch to an HG one! I will have one available soon if you're interested


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

I would really love to, I'm not sure I could justify the cost though. However I will give it some thought and if I can I will.


----------



## jtldurnall (Mar 16, 2015)

Second hand mignon at around £200 will pair nicely and beats the faff of hand grinding. I had a mignon with my La pav for a while and pulled some lovely shots.


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

I've got the Pharos and I bought it from coffeehit.

Grind wise it's very, very good value. Easily outclasses a super jolly, grinds through most beans very quickly and on the most part easily ( I've found hasbean by far the hardest to grind ) also doesn't take up much counter space and could easily be put in a cupboard when not in use.....can you hear the but coming.....

BUT

The grinds can stubbornly cling to the inside with static. Sometimes you'll get everything out with just a quick roll, tap and shake and other's the last gram or so can be quite an arse.

If you're the sort of person who doesn't mind the whole ceremony of making espresso and want a grinder that can compete with grinders than cost 3 times as much I'd say go for it. There's at least 2 members whose names escape me at the moment who have paired their Pharos with a Londinium without ever feeling they need to upgrade. If, on the otherhand you need a quick, hassle free fix before rushing out to work in the morning or regularly make for lot's of people I'd go for a Lido E which I've heard is more user friendly but not as good in the grind dept.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Having to pick the grinder up and shake it about whilst not being able to see inside the grind chamber (is this right? going off images and video which isn't clear) to know when your done or see any static is what would put me off the Pharos. VDD mods to solve all this took the price up to £450-500 and they are no longer available in any case.

Mahlgut Grist is an option, but at £570 its not cheap. I am reviewing one in the coming weeks/months. They have a couple on their site at the moment for about £490 which are the non-anodised older versions, not cosmetically perfect.

Edit:

Having used a Feldgrind recently I am fairly taken aback by quite how quick it is at espresso, this is relative to using a Hario Slim which is a complete joke when grinding for espresso. I wouldn't want to switch beans that much (dialling in), sink shots would annoy me more, and it would be close to useless to use in the morning rush before work... But at under £100, and delivered in reasonable fashion by Dear Green its almost worth buying and if its too much you have a great brewed grinder, or you can sell it on and you might lose £10-20.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Thank you for the advice, I am looking at all those mentioned and have to say I am tempted by the HG-One. I will seldom make coffee for more than two people. As such the LaPavoni is sufficient also a manual grinder should suffice as I want the best possible grind for the money and it seems a manual grinder could deliver this.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I would definitely get hands on with the HGOne before buying. I would have to have my socks blown off by it to justify it's place at the top of the hand grinder market. There are are a fair few people on HB and one or two on here who weren't all that impressed with it, although this could have been related to Burrs that take a long time to properly season.

I was thinking about this yesterday, if you sell a hand grinder with Burrs that can take 10kg+ to properly season are you not doing a pretty massive disservice to your customers by not working burr seasoning into your manufacturing process... I mean even if you got 10kg of stales it would take a whole days solid work to get them through the grinder.


----------

